# Debridement with office visit



## jnieto625 (Jul 10, 2013)

Patient initially diagnosed with a laceration.  Came back for f/u a week later and physician diagnosed with complicated open wound of knee and decided to perform a debridement.  My physician wants to bill a separate em for this since the dx changed.  I disagree because the physician evaluated and discussed treatment options for this injury with the patient the week prior.  This was a f/u visit which resulted in a debridement since the wound worsened.  I think only the debridement should be billed.  Can someone please clarify?


----------



## ljmcnamara3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Good question! In my opinion, I would question if there would be enough of a separately identifiable E/M outside the scope of the procedure performed at the follow up visit. I would report Procedure Only.


----------

